# Lupyled theOne



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

so aquarium lighting caught up to advertising.. 
Ind. addressable LED's and controllers have been available for awhile..
DMX and these:
https://www.adafruit.com/product/306


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> so aquarium lighting caught up to advertising..
> Ind. addressable LED's and controllers have been available for awhile..
> DMX and these:
> https://www.adafruit.com/product/306


and your point is ???

Bunny


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Crazy Bunny said:


> and your point is ???
> 
> Bunny


Always the same.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


> Always the same.


And that would be what in "your" opinion???

anyways a bit more meat than a fluff piece of marketing:


First good look at the Lupyled?s field of light emitting diodes | Essex Marine Forum


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Very very nice light. Thanks for posting. I can't help but wonder what the next type of lighting will be. Maybe a light that takes no electricity to illuminate?


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Seriously, we don't know how much it cost yet ?

For some reason I keep comparing all the new light (ADA SOLAR RGB, this one) to the Elos Planted + which still on my top list to buy but lack of info.

Bunny


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*I still think this is better ???*



Check this out !!

Elos Planet PRO at MACNA with Loads of Wireless Features | AquaNerd

They make for Fleshwater too !!

bunny


----------



## Clinton Parsons (Apr 11, 2016)

The name is off-putting for me. Lupyled just sounds silly. Loopyled. Sillyled. 

I am never going to need a light so customizable that I can write my name in LED's, and for two grand it doesn't seem to work with any aquarium controllers. It would be neat to simulate storms but that gimmick would lose it's novelty really, really quickly. It has a lot of less-powerful Led's instead of a few very powerful LED's. 

The Elos Stella is surprisingly cheap for Elos, but it looks dim and underpowered. 

I was very disappointed to find out the Solar RGB is not glass like the promotional material. ADA apparently scraped that idea, but we might see it some day. I don't think the Solar RGB is controllable (I am sure ADA has the logic that, since it's already perfect, there is no need to control anything.) 

The new Kessil light is way cheaper and comes from a company with a solid background of good and effective controllable products. It is less than $800 I think. I don't know why you would go with a Lupyled that costs three times more from a company no one has ever heard of, unless you just like the aluminum/steel finish.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

The price will be your first born male child! Basically an addressable array. But...on the bright side-see what I did there- it's an advancement in the lighting industry. First to market gets to charge the big bucks.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Clinton Parsons said:


> The name is off-putting for me. Lupyled just sounds silly. Loopyled. Sillyled.
> 
> I am never going to need a light so customizable that I can write my name in LED's, and for two grand it doesn't seem to work with any aquarium controllers. It would be neat to simulate storms but that gimmick would lose it's novelty really, really quickly. It has a lot of less-powerful Led's instead of a few very powerful LED's.
> 
> ...



This is why I go with Kessil. lol.
I wanna get the Elos Planted Plus. But stop thinking about it when I ask the US dealer to send me more info on that light.
instead of info, he sent me an invoice. lmao !
yeah right.
So I got scare off.

None of the ADA led light or their STAINLESS STEEL filter I like. Their tanks looks great and their tools are dream to use.
But the light ? nah..... lol.

J


----------

